# Purpose Of Water Heater Bypass



## whatdayasay (Feb 27, 2007)

what is the purpose of the water heater bypass ? can rv antifreeze be put into the water heater?

i live in georgia and plan on draining all my holding tanks, and the low point drains, and pouring antifreeze in gray water drains to fill the traps and put some antifreeze in the black & gray tank.

have i got it covered?

is there any additional procedure for the water heater?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

im planning to bypas and drain the water heater. then pump-in the antifreeze.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

When you winterize your trailer (if you live in an area that you need to winterize), then you will want to bypass the water heater otherwise you are filling the tank with about 6 or 9 gallons of antifreeze. Plus you do not worry about flushing out the water heater after you de-winterize. Drain out the water heater and this is all that is required for the tank.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Since I live in Southern California I've never actually had to winterize. Almost did last year, that was strange. Anyway from what I've learned here the reason for the bypass is so that you can fill all the water lines with antifreeze without wasting gallons of the stuff in the hot water heater. It is my understanding that just opening the low point drains is not sufficient to protect you from broken water lines if they freeze. You should fill the lines with antifreeze or use air pressure to completely empty all the lines. You also need to remove the drain plug from the water heater tank and drain it. The low point drain will not empty the tank.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

ED RN has it right. Well said.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

whatdayasay said:


> what is the purpose of the water heater bypass ? can rv antifreeze be put into the water heater?
> 
> i live in georgia and plan on draining all my holding tanks, and the low point drains, and pouring antifreeze in gray water drains to fill the traps and put some antifreeze in the black & gray tank.
> 
> ...


If you don't bypass the heater, it will be a waste of the pink stuff. Also, if your heater has an anode rod (as Mine does) the pink stuff will react negatively with the rod, so I've been told.

But mostly you only need to empty the water heater...

Bob


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I just helped a firend winterize his pop up. It did not have a bypass (adding one is next seasons priority) He used 7 gallons of antifreeze to winterize the camper and all it had was one sink and the HW heater. In order for rv antifreeze to flow thru the hot water lines, the heater needed to fill up first.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

ED_RN said:


> Anyway from what I've learned here the reason for the bypass is so that you can fill all the water lines with antifreeze without wasting gallons of the stuff in the hot water heater.


Does the OB come with the bypass already installed? If so where can I find it?


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> Anyway from what I've learned here the reason for the bypass is so that you can fill all the water lines with antifreeze without wasting gallons of the stuff in the hot water heater.


Does the OB come with the bypass already installed? If so where can I find it?
[/quote]

Most of the new OB's come with the bypass installed. It's in the rear of the water heater. You may have to remove a draw, or an access panel to locate it. Once the lines and heater are empty, turn the bypass valve, and VOILA! You're set for the next step.
Bob


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

STBNCBN said:


> Anyway from what I've learned here the reason for the bypass is so that you can fill all the water lines with antifreeze without wasting gallons of the stuff in the hot water heater.


Does the OB come with the bypass already installed? If so where can I find it?
[/quote]

By the way...does it freeze where you live in Central CA?
Bob


----------

